# Nürburgring Nordschleife Pictures 2005 04 03



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Here are more of my Ring pics - ///ACS330Ci's Ring Pictures

Enjoy


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

site's back up


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Even the dogs are happier at the Nürburgring!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

///ACS330Ci said:


> Even the dogs are happier at the Nürburgring!


Do you promise to take my car's photos, if I take it to the track ? :eeps:


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Do you promise to take my car's photos, if I take it to the track ? :eeps:


 If I'm there and you ever do take it onto the track


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

///ACS330Ci said:


> If I'm there and you ever do take it onto the track


:thumbup:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Do you promise to take my car's photos, if I take it to the track ? :eeps:


 :jawdrop:

.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

///ACS330Ci said:


> If I'm there and you ever do take it onto the track


Not much fun in taking pics of a purple 320d sedan IMHO. 

Sorry, "Techo Violet" sedan ... :bigpimp:

.


----------

